# Cabela's Salt Striker reels - any good?



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Does anyone know who makes the Cabela's Salt Striker reels? I assume one of the major manufacturers probably makes them and just slaps the Cabela's name on there? They are at about the same price point as a Penn Fierce. Has anyone had much experience with these, and if so, how is the quality? And how do they stack up against the Penn Fierce for surf fishing?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

the old non-metal ones used to be okuma epixors. the old metal ones used to be pflueger medalists. i know this for a fact as i have completely broken down each of them. not sure about the new ones. they are OK but i prefer penn battles 10x more, the drag on the salt strikers will start to stick after a while and is not that smooth even after cleaning out, regreasing w/cal's, etc. you cannot beat the battle drag for the price IMO. i like penn fierce better as well, you can always get carbontex drag washers from smoothdrag for like 10 bucks and upgrade your fierce from the felt washers (FWIW, have landed plenty of nice fish on my fierces w/relatively light line and had to use the drag a decent bit, good drag all things considered).


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

If those are your choices, I'd take the Fierce. The Salt Strikers aren't bad tho for the price.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have one of the metal ones. The paint chips off, and the silver on the handle peels off. Probably would buy the Fierce.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I had one , Took it tog fishing , lasted two day,s . Bail went first, reel wouldn't re spool line well. Don't get it. Go with the penn for the money. I bought the Penn below the Fierce for Pompano, king's . it hasn't had a problem yet.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Have both of em, but the fierce is the only one that still works..


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you to those who responded!


----------

